# Killis and Bettas?



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi guys,
I was wondering if Killifish and Bettas can be housed together in a large, heavily planted tank? I have heard Killis can be aggressive, so would they nip the Betta's fins? would the Betta kill the Killis right off the bat? have any of you ever housed these fish together, or is it just too risky? is there anything else I should know?
thank you, ~Saphira


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I tried to house my Florida Flag fish killifish in my heavy planted 75gal along with my Bettas and fancy guppies and the FFF killis destroyed their tails within the first 24 hours...needless to say the FFF killis got their own tank...lol....can't have that....lol....Also, they keep the RCS population down too-but I can say...not a speck of algae in the tank and they do leave the Long fin albino pleco alone.

This is just one type of killifish...others might do well with long finned fish.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

*bump*


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

i'd be hesitant, especially with annuals, since you'll have to rely on their eggs to continue your tank, and i'd imagine killi eggs would make a tasty betta snack.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

I see.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I keep killifish and bettas. I keep West African killifish, and many of these species are extremely bright coloured, fairly boisterous and quite active fish.

I don't think they make ideal tankmates for bettas. I think your betta is either going to be overwhelmed by the larger more aggressive species, or is going to chase and harass some of the smaller more shy species. 

I have no clue as to American native killifish being ideal candidates for a betta tank, but the West African killies I have experience with tend to do best in peaceful communities or species only tanks.


----------

